# DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?



## Snixx (10. März 2015)

*DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

Hallo,

da die GeForce Grafikkarten der neuen Generation ja DSR nutzen können um höhrer Auflösungen, einfacher für Spieler zu ermöglichen stellt sich mir folgende Frage:

Angenommen ich aktiviere DSR auf einem 1080p Monitor und wähle dann die Auflösung 1440p im Spiel. Ist das dann nicht viel besser als wenn ich einen echten 1440p Monitor hätte oder eher ein gefälschter Eindruck?
Schwer zu beschreiben, meine nur wenn ich auf meinem 23 Zoll Monitor 1440p oder mehr mit DSR einstelle, habe ich zudem ja auch eine extrem erhöhte Pixeldichte die ich z.B. mit einem 27 Zoll Monitor nicht erreichen würde.

Hat denn da DSR überhaupt Nachteile? Man könnte ja meinen dann reicht für jeden Spieler ein Full HD Monitor und eine Geforce Grafikkarte und keiner müsste sich ein 4K Monitor kaufen (abgesehen von der Diagonale).

Performanceverlust DSR = Performanceverlust ohne DSR und Monitor mit realen 1440p z.B.?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DKK007 (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

DSR läuft genauso schnell wie nativ.

Durch DSR, hast du vor allem fast kein Aliasing und weniger Flimmern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

Dein Monitor wird die Auflösung nicht nativ unterstützen da dieser über eine geringere Auflösung besitzt als deine GPU erzeugen kann mit DSR/VSR. Ergo kommst du mit DSR 1440p nicht an die Bildqualität eines nativen 1440p Monitore. 

Die ppi ist, wenn sie um die 95-109 liegt, nicht der Rede wert  und es geht mehr um den Sitzabstand der die Grösse und Auflösung des Monitors bestimmt. Bsp.: Was bringt dir ein 4k Monitor in 24' wenn du weit davor sitzt (50-70cm) wo du den Unterschied der Pixelmatrix gar nicht feststellen kannst? Das gleiche sieht man im Smartphonebereich.


----------



## claster17 (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

DSR erreicht prinzipbedingt nie die Schärfe einer echten höheren Auflösung. Im Grunde wird eine höhere auf eine niedrigere Auflösung interpoliert, wobei die Bildschärfe etwas leidet. Stell doch im Treiber mal 1440p als benutzerdefinierte Auflösung ein (Skalierung aus) und dann wirst du (außerhalb von Spielen) sehen, was ich meine


----------



## Malkolm (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*



Snixx schrieb:


> Schwer zu beschreiben, meine nur wenn ich auf meinem 23 Zoll Monitor 1440p oder mehr mit DSR einstelle, habe ich zudem ja auch eine extrem erhöhte Pixeldichte die ich z.B. mit einem 27 Zoll Monitor nicht erreichen würde.



Das ist ein Trugschluß 

Deinem 1080p Monitor wachsen nicht plötzlich mehr Pixel, nur weil du das Bild mit einer höheren Auflösung rendern lässt. Nach dem Rendern auf 1440p wird das Bild wieder herunterskaliert auf die tatsächlich vorhandenen 1080p. Beim herunterskalieren werden natürlich intelligente Filter genutzt, damit das herunterskalierte 1440p Bild besser aussieht als ein Bild, dass direkt für 1080p gerendert wurde. Das gleiche, nicht herunterskalierte 1440p Bild würde natürlich auf einem Bildschirm, der auch tatsächlich 1440p Pixel hat besser aussehen als das 1440p herunterskaliert auf 1080p. Verstanden? 

Das Herunterskalieren ist auch der große Nachteil in Bezug auf die Bildqualität. Je nach Filter sieht das Bild nämlich nicht unbedingt besser aus. Daher empfielt man auch bestimmte DSR-Auflösungen für eine feste Hardware-Auflösung. Am besten geht das natürlich, wenn sowohl horizontale als auch vertikale mit einem geraden Faktor multipliziert werden. Dann ist das Herunterskalieren nämlich einfach: Aus (Faktor)^2 Pixeln wird 1 Pixel.


----------



## Kerkilabro (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

Nativ ist immer schöner als Downsampling. Ich sehe DSR eher als AA- Methode die funktioniert.


----------



## Snixx (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*

Ok vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten.

Wieder was gelernt - naja mal schauen als AA Methode scheint es ein guter Ersatz zu sein bei spielen die nicht sehr Leistunghungrig sind, jedenfalls verschwindet dank Weichzeichner auch manche flimmern im Bild. Habe ihn mal bei 20 % eingestellt, so wie Raff mal vorgeschlagen hat. Aber tolles Spielzeug für jene die sich nicht erst groß in Downsampling einlesen wollen.


----------



## yingtao (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*



Snixx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da die GeForce Grafikkarten der neuen Generation ja DSR nutzen können um höhrer Auflösungen, einfacher für Spieler zu ermöglichen stellt sich mir folgende Frage:
> 
> ...



Pixeldichte bleibt die selbe. DSR/VSR macht nichts anderes als das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung zu rendern und dann auf der niedrigeren wiederzugeben. Dein Monitor ist ein kariertes Blatt Papier und du kannst die Kästchen nur mit einer Farbe ausmalen. Bei DSR/VSR nimmt man jetzt ein größere Blatt Papier und legt da ein grobes Raster drüber was so viele Kästchen hat wie das kleine Blatt und mischt einfach die Farben die im groben Raster vorhanden sind. Bei 2180p auf 1080p sind das dann immer 4 Farben die zu einer gemischt werden. Dadurch bekommt man weichere Übergänge was z.B. Kantenflimmern vermindert aber auch das Bild weich zeichnet. Bei einem richtigen 1440p oder 2160p Monitor hast du ein feineres Raster und kannst dann auch feinere Details anzeigen lassen und hast die volle Bildschärfe.

Am Ende kommt es aber nicht auf die PPI (Pixel Per Inch) an sondern auf die PPD (Pixel Per Degree) da der Mensch nur Dinge mit einer Größe von einer Winkelminute erkennen kann. Bei normaler Sehstärke wären das dann 80 PPD und als Maximum sind 2400 PPD theoretisch möglich.  Als Maximum definiert man aktuell 120 PPD. Bei 70cm Sitzabstand und einem 24" Monitor braucht man dann eine Auflösung von 4988x2806. Viele können aber bereits bei einem 28" mit 2160p kein Aliasing  mehr erkennen was bei 70cm Sitzabstand eine PPD von 80 macht (also genau der Wert der in Tests ermittelt wurde).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (10. März 2015)

*AW: DSR vollwertiger Ersatz für Monitor mit 1440p oder mehr?*



yingtao schrieb:


> Pixeldichte bleibt die selbe. DSR/VSR macht nichts anderes als das Bild in einer höheren Auflösung zu rendern und dann auf der niedrigeren wiederzugeben. Dein Monitor ist ein kariertes Blatt Papier und du kannst die Kästchen nur mit einer Farbe ausmalen. Bei DSR/VSR nimmt man jetzt ein größere Blatt Papier und legt da ein grobes Raster drüber was so viele Kästchen hat wie das kleine Blatt und mischt einfach die Farben die im groben Raster vorhanden sind. Bei 2180p auf 1080p sind das dann immer 4 Farben die zu einer gemischt werden. Dadurch bekommt man weichere Übergänge was z.B. Kantenflimmern vermindert aber auch das Bild weich zeichnet. Bei einem richtigen 1440p oder 2160p Monitor hast du ein feineres Raster und kannst dann auch feinere Details anzeigen lassen und hast die volle Bildschärfe.
> 
> Am Ende kommt es aber nicht auf die PPI (Pixel Per Inch) an sondern auf die PPD (Pixel Per Degree) da der Mensch nur Dinge mit einer Größe von einer Winkelminute erkennen kann. Bei normaler Sehstärke wären das dann 80 PPD und als Maximum sind 2400 PPD theoretisch möglich.  Als Maximum definiert man aktuell 120 PPD. Bei 70cm Sitzabstand und einem 24" Monitor braucht man dann eine Auflösung von 4988x2806. Viele können aber bereits bei einem 28" mit 2160p kein Aliasing  mehr erkennen was bei 70cm Sitzabstand eine PPD von 80 macht (also genau der Wert der in Tests ermittelt wurde).


Super erklärt  Besonders der letzte Abschnitt war für mich noch eine nette Info, die PPI ist nur bei Handys wichtig, bei Monitoren der PPD.


----------

